# Desert - Peach Froyo



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

This recipe comes from Deb Vice, a third-generation Ontario farmer who runs Birchwind Holsteins with her husband Ron.

Organic Meadow, Canada's oldest co-operative of organic farmers, represents more than 100 family farms across Ontario.

It also sells more than 90 organic products including milk, cream, ice cream, yogurt, Greek yogurt, kefir, sour cream, cheese, cream cheese, cottage cheese, butter, eggs and frozen vegetables.

*Deb Vice's Peach Frozen Yogurt*


1-1/2 cups (375 mL) plain Greek yogurt (preferably 2 per cent milk fat)
2 cups (500 mL) frozen peaches
1 tsp (5 mL) pure vanilla extract
2 tsp (10 mL) cane sugar, or more to taste (optional)

In blender or food processor, combine yogurt, peaches, vanilla and sugar, if using. Blend or pulse 30 seconds on low speed if you want small chunks, or longer if you want it smooth. Pour mixture into empty yogurt or other container with lid. Freeze 2 to 3 hours to desired texture.

Makes 6 servings.

:factor10: :factor10: :factor10:


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Yum! I'm going to have to try that!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

A peach lassi! :2thumb:


----------

